# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Μετρήσεις VDSL router Vodafone

## DI Ho

Καλησπέρα σας,

Πρόσφατα έκανα αναβάθμιση σε vdsl.
Στη σελίδα του router έχω τις εξής μετρήσεις, για τις οποίες θα παρακαλούσα τη γνώμη σας:

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν δεν επηρεάζουν την γραμμή τα CRC ή δεν το καταλαβαίνεις εσύ, είσαι μια χαρά.
Αν θέλεις να βρεις τι γίνεται θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση, σύγκριση με άλλο ρούτερ, μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή, κ.λ.π.

----------


## georgezaf

Θεσσαλονικη 100mbps VDSL ανω πολη

----------


## mikeone

Τον τελευταίο καιρό σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω από vodafone vdsl 50 σε 100mbps .
Τα στατιστικά όπως φαίνονται από το fritz 7530 είναι τα παρακάτω:



Θεωρώ ότι όντως είμαι οριακά στο να κλειδώνω σε καλή ταχύτητα σε περίπτωση αναβάθμισης. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή και για τους επόμενους 4 μήνες περίπου η γραμμή μου έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως "χωρίς επίλυση" λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων που είχε η 50αρα αλλά φαίνεται τον τελευταίο να έχουν λυθεί (ως δια μαγείας σύμφωνα με τη vodafone).

Αν κάνω αναβάθμιση θα μπορώ να επιστρέψω στην τρέχουσα κατάσταση; ή θα ανανεωθεί το συμβόλαιό μου και δε θα υπάρχει επιστροφή;

----------


## netblues

Οι βλαβες ειναι βλαβες και μπορει να τσακισουν οποιαδηποτε γραμμη
Ομως 103 attainable με 16 db snrm, δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τιποτε για 100ρα.
Προχωρα αφοβα

----------


## mikeone

> Οι βλαβες ειναι βλαβες και μπορει να τσακισουν οποιαδηποτε γραμμη
> Ομως 103 attainable με 16 db snrm, δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τιποτε για 100ρα.
> Προχωρα αφοβα


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
για να πω την αλήθεια το φοβάμαι κυρίως επειδή όταν ήμουν στην cosmote είχα κάνει τη μετάβαση σε 100 και έπιανα στην καλύτερη 83-85 (με αρκετά ασταθή σύνδεση). Τότε μου έδινε attainable 90 στην καλύτερη. Πριν δύο μήνες όμως άλλαξαν ένα εναέριο καλώδιο ακριβώς έξω από το σπίτι μου και τότε ήταν που εμφανίστηκε το 100+ στο attainable. και γι' αυτό μου μπήκαν ξανά οι σκέψεις να το επιχειρήσω

----------


## netblues

Τα εναερια καλωδια καταπονουνται απο τον ηλιο και με το καιρο αλλιωνονται τα χαρακτηριστικα τους,
ΕΙναι κλασσικο φαινομενο ενα παλιο εναεριο καλωδιο 10-15 μετρωβ σε αντικατασταση να κερδιζεις 20-30 Mbit.
Τωρα ξερεις και που οφειλεται.
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα παιζει και 200ρα (κυριως για τα 20 mbit upload,  μιας και ειτε 170 πιασεις, ειτε 220, στη πραξη ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο, (εκτος βεβαια απο οταν τρεχεις speedtest.)

----------


## mikeone

> Τα εναερια καλωδια καταπονουνται απο τον ηλιο και με το καιρο αλλιωνονται τα χαρακτηριστικα τους,
> ΕΙναι κλασσικο φαινομενο ενα παλιο εναεριο καλωδιο 10-15 μετρωβ σε αντικατασταση να κερδιζεις 20-30 Mbit.
> Τωρα ξερεις και που οφειλεται.
> Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα παιζει και 200ρα (κυριως για τα 20 mbit upload,  μιας και ειτε 170 πιασεις, ειτε 220, στη πραξη ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο, (εκτος βεβαια απο οταν τρεχεις speedtest.)


200άρα πάντως δεν υποστηρίζεται στην περιοχή μου από κανέναν πάροχο. Μάλλον δε δίνει η καμπίνα, τουλάχιστον ακόμη.
Οπότε θα κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο στο cs της vodafone για να δω αν θα έχω και δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης στην περίπτωση που δεν πιάσουμε την εγγυημένη ταχύτητα (τα 93 mbps απ' ότι λέει στο site)

----------

